# Simple starting project.



## tel (Jul 26, 2008)

Now here's a simple little project to get you beginners off to a flying start. Casting done with a 'lost foam' pattern.


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jul 26, 2008)

You do real nice work Tel....I despise lost foam casting, too often it dont produce a good casting for me...but in this circumstance that you show , surely you will never need more than that 'zact one follower rest so it dont warrent making a wood pattern.....


----------



## tel (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Steve, you are correct. Lost foam is really only for 'one off's' like this. Fun to play with tho'.


----------



## pelallito (Aug 1, 2008)

Guys,
Please explain "lost foam casting". I can guess at what you mean, but casting metal to make tools is something I know nothing about. I will also do a search on the site, .
The only casting I have done has been with lead. I still have my pot and burner, would that work? 
Tel What material did you make that from?
Thanks for the help.
Fred


----------



## rickharris (Aug 1, 2008)

pelallito  said:
			
		

> Guys,
> Please explain "lost foam casting". I can guess at what you mean, but casting metal to make tools is something I know nothing about. I will also do a search on the site, .
> The only casting I have done has been with lead. I still have my pot and burner, would that work?
> Tel What material did you make that from?
> ...



Lost foam refers to the use of Polystyrene foam as a pattern for the cast - this is embedded in casting sand BUT need not be removed as pouring the hot metal into the mould will melt and vaporise the polystyrene. Obviously you have now lost your pattern!. Must be done outside or in excellent ventilation as burning polystyrene give off noxious gasses including cyanide and Dioxins. 

Lead melts at around 327 deg C Aluminium at about 660 deg C I don't know if what you used for casting lead will stand the greater heat.


----------



## pelallito (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello rickharris,
Thanks for the answer. Do you need a special type of polystyrene foam? I will Google it in a minute.
I would definitely do it outside after reading this part of your answer-
Must be done outside or in excellent ventilation as burning polystyrene give off noxious gasses including cyanide and Dioxins.
I have a cast iron pot that can hold about 60#s of lead. I am not sure the burner can go to that high a temperature. Lead required about 800* F, if I remember right.
Thanks again,
Regards,
Fred


----------



## rickharris (Aug 1, 2008)

pelallito  said:
			
		

> Hello rickharris,
> Thanks for the answer. Do you need a special type of polystyrene foam? I will Google it in a minute.
> I would definitely do it outside after reading this part of your answer-
> Must be done outside or in excellent ventilation as burning polystyrene give off noxious gasses including cyanide and Dioxins.
> ...



ordinary white packing foam will work BUT is VERY hard to shape because the polystyrene is formed from beads and getting s smooth surface is difficult/impossible. 

At school we have used a closed cell polystyrene foam that over here is sold in DIY shops for roof insulation This works well and you can get an excellent finish on it. Aero modellers often us it to make aircraft wings.


----------



## Bernd (Aug 1, 2008)

Pelallito,

Here are a couple of web site with good info.

http://www.theworkshop.ca/casting/foamcasting/foamcasting.htm

http://www.plansandprojects.com/My%20Machines/lostfom1.htm


Enjoy,
Bernd


----------



## pelallito (Aug 2, 2008)

Rickharris and Bernd,
Thanks you both for your help. I will go to those sites.

Fred


----------

